# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  what u want from ur life at very this moment?????????????

## coolguyskumar

i just want that my girl friend say yes to me.
bas itna sa khawab hai.
and urs ...............
kumar
9810856957

----------


## *Fatima*

i just want from this life ke hum saab khush rahe or allah har kisi ko janat naseeb kare

----------


## Sporadic

very good thinking fati

----------


## *Fatima*

thanx faisal

----------


## Sporadic

u welcome fati

----------


## coolguyskumar

thnx guys n keep posting what u want from life...............?

----------


## coolguyskumar

this very moment.

----------


## *Fatima*

> u welcome fati


lolz @ wot tym :P

----------


## coolguyskumar

7:07 pm time isa rok na chahta hoon

----------


## *Fatima*

> 7:07 pm time isa rok na chahta hoon


matlam kya hai app ka

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> haan yeh bhoot hai 
> 
> hmm.. main bus jo cahti hoon na, bus woh ho jaye  jaldi se



woh kya hai :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want to fly  :P

----------


## Endurer

> Now !! Now!! Take a blue pill..realsie the trueness dude!!


is this about matrix or are you endorsing viagra ^o)

----------


## Ash

> Originally Posted by Ash @ Tue Jun 20, 2006 6:21 pm
> 
> haan yeh bhoot hai 
> 
> hmm.. main bus jo cahti hoon na, bus woh ho jaye  jaldi se
> 
> 
> 
> woh kya hai :wink:


ab sab yahan kaisay bata doon :$

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> Now !! Now!! Take a blue pill..realsie the trueness dude!!



 :ye; 

yaar maine to bus ab yeh shadi ki i m ean yeh shadi ker keh jo ek tarah ek lerka zaher ki goli khata hai wohi khaani hai  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

Muje to shaq tha ke yeh pagal hai ab yaqeen ho gaya hai :rolling;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol sach kerwa hota hai janab .. :Smile:

----------


## Ash

tum ko ab yakeen howa, mujhay kab se tha naila :rolling;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> tum ko ab yakeen howa, mujhay kab se tha naila :rolling;



acha?

i didnt know :duno;

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

> tum ko ab yakeen howa, mujhay kab se tha naila :rolling;


  :Embarrassment:  
o acha ash
ab mujh pagal se kabh9i  baat n ahi kerna  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

acha na i was kiddin  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

uff rehnay do yaar i understand its ok  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

hmm.. okay  :Frown:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

good  :Smile: 

well i want to die at this very moment  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

awwwww  :Big Grin: 

acha na tameez karoo

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi mazak nahi 
i wanan die  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Ash

abi nai yaar, thoray months baad 4 sure :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

o acha how mean  :Frown: 

matlabi na ho to

----------


## Ash

lolz, tu aur kia yaar, duniya main rehna hai tu matlabi ho jaoo :P sukhi rahoo gey  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

o acha..ab se dekhna mein kitna matlabi ho jaata hoon

----------


## Ash

free nai ziyada ab, baki sab ke saath hona, not w/me :x

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol dekhti jayoo ab  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

nai oye i was kiddin :s

peace.. chillx

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

nahi nahi mien mazak nahi kerr raha
u might be kidding but m not..
matlabi hmm ic

bus dekhti jayoo:P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yahan kya ho gaya :duno; 

i want more sleeeep

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yahan kuch nahi hua 
aap so jayoo ja ker  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine aapse nahi poocha

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

whateva  :Frown:

----------


## Omar

ahh sub kuch too hey bus woh nahin

----------


## harakiri_dep

what is this happening?

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

everything

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nothing :P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i want to get engaged  :Frown:

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

aw ^ :P
nothing

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Smile:

----------


## Moona

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaaaa ....aChI bAaT.. :Big Grin: ...hihiii...:P

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

:Big Grin:

----------


## Hina87

omg nomi u wanna get engaged????

ur only 19   :Smile:  

i want a break from everyone and everything

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol
ya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want somethin :P

----------


## Hina87

wut do u mean ya lol

ur young have some fun first  

shaadi kar ka phas jaho ga  :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol icant believe a gurl is syain tht

well maine engagement kerni hai shadi nahi  :Smile: 

hmm bus bakii i do enjoy at first place  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

lol shaadi nahin karni tho engagement kyun?

i want life to be nice to me so i can concentrate on school more than everything else

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i want somethin sweet

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

hina jii shadi baaad mien..abhi engagement so tht achi understadnign ho jaye na  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

acha sahi  :up; 

i want something sweet too  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

now i want somethin namkeen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Majid

ek experience   :Big Grin:

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

i want to talk to some1 special

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

^like who?

hm..i want nufin..yet

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

you:P

i want to go to UK :Smile:

----------


## mytonse

I d like life to just flow me through..let me fall down a mountain ...!!

----------


## Omar

i want an ice cream now

----------


## waffa

break fast  chahie  juldi..................

----------


## mahi_ve

i want peace from life.. no tht dusn't mean i want to die! lolll >_<

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

lol  rabi

hmm i wantt loads of htings ..i mean uff i want everything

OMG why i am getting so greedy :P

----------


## hvpatil

Hi,

I want a cup of tea or cofee with my friends now.It would be a great fun..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

a hug frm a friend  :Frown:

----------


## sneha

:hug1: its 4 u naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aaaawww thanks dear :hug1:  :hug1:

----------


## coolguyskumar

i want job

----------


## waffa

haffa dost ko manna chahta hOon  koi kahe ussy yaar

----------


## shahsachin09

hi everyone

----------


## Aden

This time I want my love but now she is married.So then I want her happiness.
May she lives happily life with her hubby and sweet baby.

----------


## Zeiniya

I just want good Grades  and well better GPA  offcourse ... me waiting n praying   :Stick Out Tongue: ray;  :

----------


## Hina87

same here  :Smile:

----------


## lordrahul

money money and.....MORE money.....man, i am mean!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Endurer

It's good to be mean.






















Sometimes. :wink:

----------


## Hina87

happiness

----------


## coolguyskumar

hi i need coffee

----------


## Atlantic

There is so much that i want in my heart, that this time is not enough to even ask for my wishes...anyhow...right now i want to scan through other threads..and post some more...

----------


## Atlantic

.well..i can see today is a full moon and i have been waiting for it from a few days...it's finally today...and i am in my room, watching it..and i can see it move from where it was before...it's so beautiful, round, and big and bright....i want it to come to exactly where it was lst time when i saw it...and it's light was coming in my room, lightening it..when i was trying to get some sleep...it's lovely..i love this moment...this moment is beautiful like the moon in my room's window!

----------


## quintocent

at this very moment..... i just want that meri aur sabki ais dunya mein bhi achi life guzray aur agli dunya mein bhi bohat achi life guzray......i would just say to u peeps that plzzz NIMAAZ PERHA KERAIN.....it makes ur heart as soft as sponge......qasam say

----------


## Atlantic

i like your example..hee heee..soft as  sponge....although i do offer prayer...

----------

